# I don't have a clue what to do?!? HELP



## evermorebg (Jan 12, 2008)

in advance i would like to appologize for this being so this is so confusing and long, but I want you to know as much as i can tell you. I am confused and need your help as to what i need to do!

My 3 pigeons are housed indoors together. I have one male and 2 females. I have not had them very long and have been reading everything i can find! I have 2 nest baskets set up.

I just heard a bunch of rucuss and went to check on them. The Male (big Pappa) is beating up one of my females (cleo)(who has feather issues due to poor protien before I got her). I looked up and in the nest that she has claimed for 2 days has an egg. Now from what I read they lay 4 days after mating. Well 4 days ago when i came home Cleo had a broken blood feather on the underside of her tail, very near her Clocea (i think that is the term). Any way. . . I did not think to much of it but while we were pulling the shaft out my hubby and I wondered if he tried to mate her and broke one.

Ok. . . now last night i walked in there and caught him mating with the other female (Puddin) and this is who he has been trying to get to be his sweetheart for at least a week! and they have been sticking together ever since! While cleo has been trying to convince him to love her. Keep in mind these 2 (puddin and Pappa)have been claiming the other nest on the lower shelf. 

Ok well He will not let Cleo on the egg ( I mean he is getting rough)! But she is very insistant on being on the egg. I took her from the cage and brought her into the living room while I figure out what to do! Well she is not having that. . . returning and trying to get back to the egg. 

Now that it is just Puddin and Pappa in the pen - peace is at hand (except cleo is in another cage upset). Now he will let puddin by the egg with NO problems. If you try to put cleo in the cage he goes to the egg and is ready to fight, take cleo out and he will go else where (I guess cause there is only 1).

I have no idea who is momma i would say that cleo is the way she is acting.

Do i give her the nest and egg in another cage or do i let puddin and pappa tend to it. if he has been that insistant after puddin could the egg even be cleo's? I am so confused PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Is it possible to move Puddin and Pappa into a different cage and let Cleo lay on her egg? I think the best thing to do would be to replace the egg she laid today, as well as the one that will follow, with fake eggs. If they are fertile, it doesn't sound like Pappa is interested in helping to raise babies with Cleo. And since Cleo is so determined to lay on her egg, putting her back in with it (if you can move Puddin and Pappa to another cage) might settle her down. It sounds as if Pappa has chosen Puddin for his mate, and will probably continue to bully Cleo around as long if she is in with them. He probably thinks the egg belongs to his chosen mate and has decided that Puddin should lay on it, and not Cleo. Of course I'm not a pigeon behaviorist  , but it seems that way to me from your description. Your best bet would probably be to find another male for Cleo, then everyone will be happy. I would keep them separated from now on.  Good luck!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Maryjane.
I wouldn't let any of them hatch any babies. Quickly you could be over run with house pigeons.


----------



## evermorebg (Jan 12, 2008)

thank you for your response. . . they are in the big cage. what about moving the nest to the smaller cage with cleo? We are trying to make arangements to get another male these guys we rescues (Sorta) and are having to make due with the cage thing. I have one that is nice and big and then one that is very small. My hubby is going to build cleo another this weekend. so she will have more room.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She probably won't accept her egg if her nest is moved but you can try. Another egg is probably on the way.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Usually they find their nest by "location", but she may take to it if you put it in the small cage with her. If she doesn't, then she'll have a new bigger cage this weekend and she'll lay eggs again.  I wouldn't worry about it too much if she doesn't want to lay on it. A great way to make a dummy egg is simply to hard boil the egg and place it back in the nest after it's cooled. The embryo does not begin to develop until it has been incubated by the parents for awhile, so no need to feel bad about "killing a baby".  I think it will work out fine, and she shouldn't be too upset if she doesn't want to lay on the egg in the new cage. You probably know already if you rescue, but you want to keep any new birds isolated for a bit before putting them in with your other birds, just to make sure they're healthy and all. It's always hard to wait, especially when you have one wanting a mate! Good luck.


----------



## evermorebg (Jan 12, 2008)

ok i added to cleo's cage and she is checking it out (hardboiled and cooled). Now we will wait and watch. Thank you so much for your quick responses. I put her cage as close as I could to where her nest was. I have been in contact with renee in CA she is going to check on shipping me a male for cleo. Give you guys an update tomorrow. Thanks again


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I've seen this happen before. When pigeons pair off the cock doesn't want anyone else in his nesting area, even another hen. Things work out in a loft or aviary but not in a cage, even a big one. So you're on the right track using a separate cage for Cleo and getting her a hubby of her own.


----------



## evermorebg (Jan 12, 2008)

well cleo has been fixing her nest up some so i think she is calmed down and pappa is helping puddin make their nest in the basket on the lower shelf. we are planning to build them a loft and flight pen this spring. I would like to get a few more after we have resolved all the health issues with these guys. we just wormed them last week and are going through a round of antibiotics. The guy was feeding them whole (big)corn only. and cleo has very few feathers that are not broken. the guy said she needed more protien and he did not have the time nor money. I have switchd them to a pigeon food and got them on good grit and oystershell. but they are so bony. that is why we brought them in. i still have a heat light for them because cleo was so weak. Puddin did not want to eat the other grains to start with and i had to feed her Rescue style one day to perk her up now she is ravinus. 

thank you so much for everyones help. I really do appreciate it greatly! have done lots of rescue but we don't ever see many pigeons here. . . most of my rescue with birds have been birds of prey. 

I a so glad i found this sight because i have learned so very much and found great people to ask questions when the need arises!!!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

In time they will improve dramatically on a proper diet, supplements, medication, etc. I'm so glad you took them in. Corn alone is not a proper diet for pigeons--what was he thinking? At least he had the sense to give the birds to you.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Brandi,

So glad these birds are now in your care. I know they will continue to thrive. Looking forward to photos of your birds!


----------

